# Home-made Plow Dolly



## PlowKid150 (Nov 3, 2003)

Have any of you guys made plow dollies for your plows? I have an 8 ft western pro plow and i need some ideas on building a dolly for it. Pictures, ideas, whatever..... I will really appreciatte any input you guys give me. Thanks a lot.

I love snow because i love moneypayup


----------



## slowpoke (Nov 18, 2003)

I tried all kinds of homemade dollies over the years. Most took up too much storage space when not in use. My favorite was made by a buddy. He used 2 wheels off of a shopping cart and welded them to pipes that would fit in the shoe brackets. Worked like a charm. If you need a 3 point system you can make one that will attach to the frame. Best bet is to use a small trailer crank jack positioned to clear your bumper. Attach with a clamp. Good luck!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

try a set of snow mobile dollies out of the Northern Tool catalog.

They work usually...

Derek


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*PlowKid150*

Check this out in PlowSites -- weld & fab forum 
Built my own dollies on Page 3

http://www.plowsite.com//showthread.php?s=&threadid=5291


----------



## mxz600 (Nov 26, 2002)

I use snowmobile dollies. Work great and for 30 bucks a lot cheaper than the purpose built units.

Jay


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Last post on this subject...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12506


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

One of the places I plow is a small fast food hot dog stand, they receive there buns in trays and put them on small dollys to wheel them in. They gave me two of them I just welded two 3/4 square bar about eight inches high on one end and when done plowing I just pull in to the dolly when the plow hits the two 3/4 inch square bar and aligns it self and drop the plow. 
Pete


----------

